# Thread for printed goods,scans,brochures,catalogs,etc.



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought I would start a thread to post info on Schwinn lightweights .Maybe we could keep them in one thread for quick reference ? I will start with some scans of the 1964 catalog .If you think this is a good idea please add what you can.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 25, 2016)

Good idea! I wonder if it is an infringement of rights to take stuff readily available off the internet and put it up here? There is no profit motive. Links would definitely be OK.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll put a link to this one at the paper archive:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'll put a link to this one at the paper archive:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/



Great idea,Thanks Scott.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

1964 Paramount P-13


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 25, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Good idea! I wonder if it is an infringement of rights to take stuff readily available off the internet and put it up here? There is no profit motive. Links would definitely be OK.



I think it would be fine to post info that is already on the internet.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

1964 Varsity


----------

